# Gold will soar



## katsung47 (Dec 21, 2017)

Gold Will Soar... As China Kneecaps The Dollar

by Tyler Durden Dec 13, 2017

Chris Lowe: To catch up real quick, why is the petrodollar at risk?

Nick Giambruno: Under the current petrodollar system, all global oil sales are made in dollars. However, the Chinese government recently announced a new mechanism that will allow oil producers anywhere in the world to trade oil for gold.

China's new mechanism will totally bypass the US dollar and the US financial system&#8230; along with any restrictions, regulations, or sanctions from Washington. So for many oil producers, it will be much more attractive than the petrodollar system.

To read more:
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-12-13/gold-will-soar-china-kneecaps-dollar


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We will see. As long as the Saudis keep OPEC in line the Chinese plan will have little traction. If it starts to gain traction look for more US concessions to the Saudis Please write a customary introduction for yourself if you plan to stick around. It is considered good manners here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

katsung, mmm ..... you got any Gold? Or in lieu thereof, an Introduction?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@katsung47, do not copy and paste entire articles. That is a copyright infringement.

Pop on by the introduction section, tell us a little about yourself so that we can get to know you and welcome you aboard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Quick where can I buy some gold and will they hold it for . just give me a copy of what I have stored so I can borrow against it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I heard on a commercial that silver will hit $200!
and there's a deal on this bridge...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> I heard on a commercial that silver will hit $200!
> and there's a deal on this bridge...
> View attachment 64729


 Yep, I ask if they would take silver in payment for the Bridge. No they want bit coin only.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

LOL...Nope...They are advertising gold investment opportunities.... when it hits rock bottom and they can't get anyone more suckers to buy the gold as it goes down and they come in and buy it all up at rock bottom prices, then thats when it starts going up again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep in mind that it was not to long ago owning any bulk gold was a crime. Nothing stopping them from doing that again. And quess what all that gold you think you own will be paid for with dollars. So If you think Gold is the magic bullet think again. it is omly a peace of the puzzle.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I invest in lead.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I deal in lead...:tango_face_wink:


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

One reason why gold (and silver) might increase is people with major Bitcoin profits looking for someplace to put their money before it crashes.
.
PMs are not the be all end all. They are just part of a well rounded preparation plan.


----------



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

I agree the US Dollar is toast. Check out the National debt clock. I think metals might see a small rise, but that’s it. I do like and own metals, but they had their chance. They were the primary only choice hedge against fiat failure, but never made it. Now cryptocurrencies are stealing their thunder. To the younger generations, metals are just dumb rocks. They are investing in Ethereum and Litecoin.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Survalich77 said:


> I agree the US Dollar is toast. Check out the National debt clock. I think metals might see a small rise, but that's it. I do like and own metals, but they had their chance. They were the primary only choice hedge against fiat failure, but never made it. Now cryptocurrencies are stealing their thunder. To the younger generations, metals are just dumb rocks. They are investing in Ethereum and Litecoin.


If I may correct and clarify ..... its the younger generation that's a dumb rock.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Survalich77 said:


> I agree the US Dollar is toast. Check out the National debt clock. I think metals might see a small rise, but that's it. I do like and own metals, but they had their chance. They were the primary only choice hedge against fiat failure, but never made it. Now cryptocurrencies are stealing their thunder. To the younger generations, metals are just dumb rocks. They are investing in Ethereum and Litecoin.


the younger generation is not putting any money away for retirement, most do not have jobs, and frankly buying 1 1/1000th of a bit coin is not investing


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> the younger generation is not putting any money away for retirement, most do not have jobs, and frankly buying 1 1/1000th of a bit coin is not investing


Yup. The internet goes down for whatever reason and suddenly your broke.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Chinese are so heavily invested in US Dollars and US real estate it would not be in their best interest to damage the dollar.
Think of all the trade, Chinese goods for US dollars.
This same petro dollar/gold BS was going around 9 years ago too, only that time it was the Russians.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I will take dumb rocks over bits and bytes coins....at least I can bash someone's head with a rock....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

